# Kerosene as Tractor Fuel



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Just in case of a prolonged power outage I have a Kerosun kerosene heater and before each winter purchase ten gallons on new kerosene. Since it hasn't happened in a long time I then use the kerosene, mixed 50/50 with used crankcase oil, as a weed killer the following summer. I have both a gas and diesel tractor. Can it be used there as a fuel, such as mixing it say 1/10 with regular fuel?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

The older low compression farm tractors such as the F20 and regular Farmalls would run on pure kerosene once the engine was started and warmed up a bit with gasoline. They come with a little spare tank for the gasoline. You shut off the kerosene tank and let the carburater run empty when shutting them down.

During WW2 we had a Model A Ford car. Gasoline was rationed, but kerosene wasn't. If it was nessesary to make a trip of more than 20 miles, my stepdad would dump enough kerosene in with the gas in the tank to mix it about half and half. They ran ok that way but took a lot of choaking to start them unless the engine was warm. 

I've mixed K1 with diesel fuel in the winter. Makes the diesel flow a little better.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

i have a kero 10-20 mcormick (sadly lawn art) that ran a small tank of gas too start the engine then switched to the kerosene. have a fordson (just got it) that has the two tanks for running tvo. have also seen a wd9 and a diesel h that start on gas then switch too diesel. 


heres a link too tvo use.
http://www.fofh.co.uk/tech/tvo.htm


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You can mix it 50/50 with diesel.....as Uncle Will said, makes the diesel flow better in cold weather. That's why most kero is dyed red now, as truckers were buying cheaper kerosene ( untaxed ) and running it in their trucks.

I would avoid longterm use of it, as #2 diesel has better lubricating properties for the injector pump, etc.....but getting rid of that small amout a year should be no problem.


----------



## fud2468 (Feb 4, 2006)

When I was a kid I ran a Model T Ford on kerosene (idled it only, did not run it under load). This was after it was warmed up on gasoline. However it had to run rich to run at all, and the smoke was unbelievable. No detonation problem, Model T compression ratio was 3.6:1.
Ray Mac.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Used to put Kerosene in the fuel tanks of the semi's Every winter At least one tank full. To clean out the cylinders. Does A decent job too. Just burns A bit hotter. After all if I remember right the difference between #2 diesel and Kerosene, Is A quart of lubricant. So mixing it even at 10-1 will work.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Kerosene is just a cleaner certified #1 diesel fuel. It has a slightly cleaner ASTM spec requirement and must test water white. It's also essentially the same as Jet A jet fuel. 
In a diesel tractor you can run it straight, but would have quite a bit less power. Mixing with # 2 diesel is very common and is done to prevent number 2 gelling in cold weather. Blend it and have no worries!


----------



## Yeti (Nov 3, 2006)

1:10 is a good mix ratio. theres no point in over doing it. I have seen loads of things run in diesels but some do damage. on in perticular was a company that supplied Jet fuel to our local airport. they were running Jet A in a chevy van with a 6.2 diesel and it destroyed the rings because of pre ignition. one of the things I have seen run was stoddard solvent. it is used for dry cleaning and is sold as enamal reducer. it can be mixed with diesel and runs well.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Kero does not have the same lubricity as deisel. I wouldn't run it more than 25%. It does help a great deal with jelling in cold weather. Power from kero is a little lower. Will burn with no problem in a deisel engine, other than the lubricity problem. Mike


----------

